

Theoldreader.com down for "a day or two" due to database restore - delsarto
http://blog.theoldreader.com/post/56209408824/important-update

======
delsarto
Seeing as digg reader just go "only view unread" and "mark as unread" [1] it's
pretty much feature complete for me. I found theoldreader has a bit more
"information density" but maybe one day digg will make a compact mode like
gmail

[1] [http://blog.digg.com/post/55816621304/digg-reader-view-
only-...](http://blog.digg.com/post/55816621304/digg-reader-view-only-unread-
and-mark-as-unread-are)

